# Reproduction or Original? Success to the Railroad



## Larry the Bottle Guy (Jul 4, 2013)

I acquired this bottle and followed up after buying it?! Hoping that I did not pick up a reproduction bottle. It looks good to me and has the right look and feel but I am not really very well versed with historical flasks.

 I have the American Bottles and Flasks book by Mckearin/Wilson and it does not match any of the descriptions for the GV-3 through GV-6. Any input would be greatly appreciated!

 Thanks!

 Larry


----------



## Larry the Bottle Guy (Jul 4, 2013)

photo


----------



## Larry the Bottle Guy (Jul 4, 2013)

photo


----------



## Larry the Bottle Guy (Jul 4, 2013)

photo


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks pretty good, pontil and lip look right to me... Steve or someone else wil know for sure.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2013)

Doesn't the close up of that horse look weird?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 5, 2013)

I can't tell what's front and back or a lot more from just the pics. You have the book so go to the back and compare it to #15 in the reproduction section.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 5, 2013)

If its a repro, its a very authentic looking one


----------



## botlguy (Jul 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> I can't tell what's front and back or a lot more from just the pics. You have the book so go to the back and compare it to #15 in the reproduction section.


 Right on the money Eric. I do believe it is a repop. Sorry Larry if I mis-lead you in any way, hope you can get your money back. Check your book first to confirm that you agree with us.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jul 5, 2013)

The embossing looks way too weak. Unless it was tumbled too much.  There also does not appear to be any wear on the base.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 5, 2013)

OK - I'm totally not the person who knows anything about the good stuff... so don't go by me... but the shiny-ness and texture of it looks odd to me... unless it's been tumbled.... but the pontil looks sharp, so I question that it's been tumbled. I know there are ways to protect pontil marks when tumbling, but I don't know what they are. 
 Sitting here ready to learn!


----------



## Larry the Bottle Guy (Jul 5, 2013)

Gents!

 Yes I do believe that you are correct. The bottle matches up much better with the description and photos of the reproduction bottles. The retooling of the mane looks apparent and the detail is finer than what I would expect in comparison to the rest of the bottle. The lettering location also matches up to the reproduction bottle, especially the word "TO". The alignment is further back over the railroad tie. 

 The indicators were there for me; pot stones, etching, some base wear and a very crude look and feel to the bottle. I'm no expert (Obviously) but this is a good reproduction bottle. Guess if I am going to dabble in flasks I had better read my book.

 A BIG thanks to you all!

 Larry


----------



## botlguy (Jul 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Larry the Bottle Guy
> The indicators were there for me; pot stones, etching, some base wear and a very crude look and feel to the bottle. I'm no expert (Obviously) but this is a good reproduction bottle. Guess if I am going to dabble in flasks I had better read my book.


 Yeah, with the price of flasks it really pays to be VERY familiar with which ones have been reproduced. That particular flask is one of the more difficult to tell. The horses mane is a good give away. I should have been more helpful to you on the phone, just didn't think fast enough. Sorry.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 5, 2013)

the ones made in original molds can be tough to spot unless you deal with flasks a lot


----------



## Larry the Bottle Guy (Jul 5, 2013)

The seller promised full refund if it was not authentic. I contacted him this morning and he is good to his word! Learned a lot about this bottle and how careful I need to be before jumping in with all fours!! Very interesting bottle area which I hope I can afford to get into sometime in the future.

 Jim, no problem at all! I appreciated being able to contact you while looking at the bottle. I purchased it based on my observations and certainly do not hold you accountable in any way. Without seeing the bottle I new you were at a big disadvantage and I know you gave it your best shot.

 Thank you for all your help!

 Larry


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 5, 2013)

I won't even ask what you paid, that would be rude. If you plan on starting the process of building a collection and it was cheap enough if may be worth having it as a comparison.The genuine are insane in my opinion at $400-800 sometimes.





> Doesn't the close up of that horse look weird?


Thanks Rick, you got me hunting for my backup copy of "the book", the other is out on loan.
 I guess I can post more on that sunburst now. That was only a couple days ago.


----------

